# Trunk release button not working on 2005 Sentra



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I posted this a while back and didn't get a solution so I'm trying again. The trunk will open with the key or fob but doesn't with the trunk release button on the dash, the weird thing is once in a blue moon it will work.. I replaced the switch twice and fuse is good, just wondering what else to check since it will open when it feels like it..! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Try cleaning the ground connection to the circuit.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OneHotV6 said:


> I posted this a while back and didn't get a solution so I'm trying again. The trunk will open with the key or fob but doesn't with the trunk release button on the dash, the weird thing is once in a blue moon it will work.. I replaced the switch twice and fuse is good, just wondering what else to check since it will open when it feels like it..!
> Thanks in advance!


At this point you can inspect the trunk lid opener actuator or the trunk lid opener relay. If you have a multimeter, check the voltages at the various points as shown on the wiring diagram I supplied. The relay is located under the dash on the driver's side:


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, I checked the relay and it clicks when I push the trunk release button. I was looking in the trunk and thinking it might be something back there.. I noticed 2 modules that have wires hooked up to them to release the trunk, could possibly be one of these. I'm going to check them out tomorrow and see if they might be the culprit.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have an update for this problem I think I finally solved!!! Was working the shifter back and forth in park and the trunk popped when I hit the switch, did it a few times and it worked.. is there a solenoid in the shifter to detect if it's in park? If so, how hard or easy is it to fix? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure about the 05 Sentra, but I know on the 05-12 Pathfinders there's a micro-switch with a tiny, metal lever in the shifter mechanism that gets depressed when the shifter is moved to park. I had a problem getting the shifter out of park on my 08 due to it and had to tweak the lever a little to get it back into shape and working; the micro-switch was not available separate from the shifter assembly. I think it had three, tiny wires to it and it received input from the brake switch and enabled/disabled the shift lock actuator depending on whether the shift lever was in park or not.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks, I'm gonna try and take it apart and see what's hooked up to it. Hopefully won't need the whole shifter assembly.. be going to the boneyard if so.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Most of those lever type microswitches are available from places like Mouser and Digi-Key. The Omron and Mountain ones almost always have part numbers on the sides, although the turquoise Panasonic ones are a crapshoot that way. The most common switch used in Nissan shifters is the Omron SS01-GL13, those are the culprits in the infamous gen5 Altima shifters that frequently stick in Park. Even if you can't make an exact ID, very often something from another manufacturer or different switch series will fit in the hole.


----------



## johnvsd (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi, all...
I have a 2010 Nissan Versa S. Today I went to put some stuff in the trunk only to find that the button right above the license plate no longer opens the trunk. They key works fine to open the trunk, but I like not having to turn the ignition off, and take the key out to open the trunk. Is there a fuse somewhere that I need to replace? I looked in the two locations of which I'm aware, on the drivers' side left of and below the steering wheel and under the hood, but nothing jumped out at me about a trunk release.
I'm hoping that this is not an expensive fix. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bpatrick (9 mo ago)

OneHotV6 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I checked the relay and it clicks when I push the trunk release button. I was looking in the trunk and thinking it might be something back there.. I noticed 2 modules that have wires hooked up to them to release the trunk, could possibly be one of these. I'm going to check them out tomorrow and see if they might be the culprit.


I just had the same problem on my 06 Sentra. I fixed it by replacing the relay. Understand that just because a relay clicks ( which my bad one did as well) doesn't mean it is able to pass along enough amperage to operate the connected load.
This generation of relays are mechanical and have contact which become pitted over time. Also the electro magnet assembly on the control side of the relay can also fail. In those cases you may not hear a click. 

Additionally, I've found that the OEM Nissan replacement relays are complete junk! I have had great luck replacing all my old worn-out OEM Nissan relays with high quality after market units from Autozone and Oreilles which both have a lifetime warrantee. In a weird twist the after market relays actually cost a couple bucks more than the OEMs but they're well worth it.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

UPDATE: I replaced the relay and it's good as new! Finally working again and don't have to shut the car off every time to open the trunk!! Thanks for the replies, much appreciated!


----------



## antoninomubarik (3 mo ago)

I had a problem getting the shifter out of park on my 08 due to it and had to tweak the lever a little to get it back into shape and working; the micro-switch was not available separate from the shifter assembly.




snaptube vidmate​


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

antoninomubarik said:


> the micro-switch was not available separate from the shifter assembly.


The switches are pretty much never available separately as an _auto_ part, you need to source them from an electronics house like Mouser or Digi-Key. Bending the lever will only fix it for awhile. Once the contact plating is compromised, the "soft spot" in the plating will gradually reach the new location and it will quit working again. Bending the lever further won't fix it because you're already at "maximum throw" from the first bend. Look on the side of the switch for a part number from the switch manufacturer, then you can try to locate a replacement from an electronics vendor.


----------

